# Chat



## montage (28 Nov 2011)

I've been out of the loop a fair bit....has the chat function been removed?


----------



## HovR (28 Nov 2011)

We've moved to some new forum software, as you may have noticed, and the chat plugin hasn't been re-installed yet. I believe Shaun said it would be closer to Christmas when it is put back in, after he has sorted everything else out.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2011)

Yup, will be back but Admin has a fair bit still to do with this new software first.


----------



## Muddyfox (28 Nov 2011)

Monty .. i'l PM you the temporary chat room address mate


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, will be back but Admin has a fair bit still to do with this new software first.


 
I wish he'd hurry up. I'm sick and tired of talking to Mrs rich p.


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> I wish he'd hurry up. I'm sick and tired of talking to Mrs rich p.


 
She said the same thing this afternoon whilst i was helping her make the bed Rich


----------



## Noodley (7 Jan 2012)

Any update on whether chatroom is being re-introduced at some point or is it being binned permanently?


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2012)

Get on with it Shaun.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jan 2012)

montage said:


> I've been out of the loop a fair bit....has the chat function been removed?


Have you ? I hadn t noticed


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> Get on with it Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (7 Jan 2012)

Noodley said:


> Any update on whether chatroom is being re-introduced at some point or is it being binned permanently?


 
The plans haven't changed and once I've got the rest of the migration data move completed I will work on chat.

I have had some personal matters that have kept me away from CC in recent weeks so I'm running a bit behind, but chat _will_ return. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

